# DRVSTORE highlighted in Blue



## 68andi (Feb 18, 2008)

hello

systems is windows xp
is it right that the DRVSTORE folder is highlighted in Blue??

over past few days have been having trouble with excessive spyware and some worms...
any help/advice gratefully received.
many thanks in advance


----------



## 68andi (Feb 18, 2008)

Searched other forums and in the end I just deleted the DRVSTORE folder and its contents........it seemed to serve no purpose and was of dubious intent.

Then I downloaded the RegRun which has cleaned up my system and finally managed to delete the Mantispam.exe and some others....evrything is working fine now and system is running fine..........

Removal:
Kill mantispam.exe process and remove mantispam.exe from Windows startup using RegRun Startup Optimizer. 
Removal: mantispam.exe is removed by RegRun.

RegRun Security Suite - removal and protection. http://www.regrun.com

RegRun Reanimator - free removal tool. greatis.com/reanimator


----------

